

Show HN: Read hacker news in your mailbox - snipek
http://snipek.com/hackernews

======
snipek
Or simply send an email to i@snipek.com with subject line 'hn'

~~~
snipek
subject line 'hn' (without the quote)

~~~
snipek
When you get the content after sending 'hn', you can click on the title of
each article, which will let you send out another mail with title 'read' to
read the article.

